# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Pendaftaran Keanggotaan KOIS

## torajiro

om.. saya udah mengirimkan formulir pendaftaran keanggotaan kois ke [email protected].
barusan saya juga sudah transfer uang pendaftaran lewat atm bca sebesar Rp100rb ke rek yg sudah d tunjuk. berikut data lengkapnya:
==================================================  ====================
Tgl: 17/05/09
Jam: 19:16:23
==================================================  ====================
Transfer
Ke rek: 4411012837
Nama: YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Jumlah: Rp100.000,-
==================================================  ====================

Tolong konfirmasi dan prosesnya.
Loading.................................

----------


## mrbunta

akhirnya om tora jadi member koi's 
WELCOME TO THE CLUB

----------


## torajiro

> akhirnya om tora jadi member koi's 
> WELCOME TO THE CLUB


he3x... iya2... itu karena virus koi yg kuat om..  ::

----------


## torajiro

kira2 kapan ya dpt no ID ama kartu anggota nya?

----------


## seven7colour

> kira2 kapan ya dpt no ID ama kartu anggota nya?


Hahahahahaha, Pertanyaan yang selalu berulang ditanyakan kembali   ::  

Jawaban ala BONEX:  RAHASIA

----------


## seven7colour

Ada yang terlupa............

Welcome to KOI-S om Torajiro..........

----------


## torajiro

> Ada yang terlupa............
> 
> Welcome to KOI-S om Torajiro..........


ada yg terlupa? Apa tuh om?

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Ada yang terlupa............
> 
> Welcome to KOI-S om Torajiro..........
> 
> 
> ada yg terlupa? Apa tuh om?


Ucapan selamatnya....  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> ...


tak pikir ada yg terlewat registrasinya...  ::

----------


## torajiro

ini bukti transfer saya om..  ::

----------


## torajiro

::  gambarnya kok msh nga keluar ya...?  ::

----------


## torajiro

akhirnya keluar jg..  ::   aneh,padahal tadi dg cara yg sama nga mo keluar gbrnya... Itu bukti transfernya om wkt d zoom..  ::   yg ini nga d zoom.


formulirnya jg udah saya kirim lwt email.

----------


## seven7colour

Kalau dapat Grand Mercedes seluruh Koi-ser di undang makan-makan ya.........

----------


## torajiro

> Kalau dapat Grand Mercedes seluruh Koi-ser di undang makan-makan ya.........


ok.. beres om..  ::

----------


## torajiro

kpn ID ku jd ya...?  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> kpn ID ku jd ya...?


PM om Showa aja.......

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> kpn ID ku jd ya...? 
> 
> 
> PM om Showa aja.......


udah om,barusan. mudah2an cpt proses nya..  ::

----------


## torajiro

Klo kartu anggota biasa nya brp lama stl no ID keluar ya jd nya?

----------


## seven7colour

> Klo kartu anggota biasa nya brp lama stl no ID keluar ya jd nya?


Rahasia................Hahahahahahaha  ::  

Tanya om Showa aja via PM sekalian..........  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Klo kartu anggota biasa nya brp lama stl no ID keluar ya jd nya?
> 
> 
> Rahasia................Hahahahahahaha  
> 
> Tanya om Showa aja via PM sekalian..........


ok

----------

